# crane tub spout part 2



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

got some pictures today thread size is close to 1 inch but a fine thread 1 inch coupling will start to thread on anyone know how the piece against the tile wall is attached
click on my photos to see what I mean had a hard time figuring out how to add the images I think I got it as joe walsh says a 10 year old smart ass has to tell me what to do


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

if memory serves it should either unscrew with your fingers or pull off. It has been a while.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Careful with the spout. Those diverter plates are easy to break at this stage of the game.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

It looks like there is a cap that can be popped off and then a set screw.


----------



## Repoman (May 17, 2016)

I've got the exact same diverter and it's leaking... a lot. Since repair doesn't seem like an option it looks like I'm going to have to replace it. 

Anyone know of a replacement diverter that will thread onto the original diverter plate?

If the diverter plate does need to go, how hard was it to remove and what can I expect to find behind it? A 1/2" or 3/4" nipple? 

The tub plumbing is on an exterior wall and the last thing I want to do is have to open up the wall. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Do an intro repoman.... or there may be lots of repo comments


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Repoman said:


> I've got the exact same diverter and it's leaking... a lot. Since repair doesn't seem like an option it looks like I'm going to have to replace it.
> 
> Anyone know of a replacement diverter that will thread onto the original diverter plate?
> 
> ...


Install a REPOTROL and be a hero..


----------



## Repoman (May 17, 2016)

moonapprentice said:


> Do an intro repoman.... or there may be lots of repo comments


LOL, an intro? I'm looking for plumbing advice, not a date to the prom.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

No intro, no soup for you!!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Beat it repo


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Call a plumber and have them repair with warranty, help the economy, plumbers gotta eat too

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

....


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Put a pipe wrench on it and it will all just figure itself out.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> ....


Is that a waterproof hearing aid or water plug for ear?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Repoman said:


> I've got the exact same diverter and it's leaking... a lot. Since repair doesn't seem like an option it looks like I'm going to have to replace it.
> 
> Anyone know of a replacement diverter that will thread onto the original diverter plate?
> 
> ...


I've had good luck using a slip tub spout, put a piece of copper sticking out the end and attach with rubber tubing and hose clamps. Make sure your copper doesn't stick too far out or it looks hackish.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> ....


Where do you get one of those three arm apprentices?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That's a setup for some jokes right there ... but seriously, i feel bad for whoever owns that other arm.


----------

